# Cat hates other cats, why?



## Kellen (Jan 12, 2013)

My cat has never gotten on with other cats. Within my street there are over 10 cats and she gets along with one of them, why is this? I'm planning on getting another cat close to this time next year so I was wondering if this would be a major problem? Some people I know have have cats the same but in the end they end up putting up with the new cats that they've got. Thank you very much, Kellen.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Is she neutered? Are they neutered? What does she eat? How old is she? etc - she they other thread on here for the other questions.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Many cats - if not most - do hate other cats!! But if introductions are done carefully and slowly, a new one can sometimes be accepted. I wouldn't say that all cats would enjoy a companion, but many do, even if they take a while to get used to each other 

I've had both types - my previous cats wouldn't have welcomed a new addition, but my current cats don't seem too worried about it! The best thing to do if you decide to introduce a new one, is to have a 'safe room' for the newbie for the first few days or weeks, with a litter tray, food and water, and comfy sleeping places, plus somewhere they can perch on (and ideally a window to look out of). This worked very well with Gracie my latest addition, especially as she is quite a docile cat, so she didn't mind spending time in there quietly for a while, but now she mingles freely with the others.

You have to introduce them very slowly - swapping scents by giving the new one a toy, then the next day give it to your existing cat to sniff, and give her a toy of theirs too. You will probably find they sniff it and maybe hiss at first, but if you do this for the first couple of days, then maybe you will find the hissing lessens. Then you can decide on when to let them meet the newbie! I would put the new cat in a carrier first of all and let them meet at floor level - don't open the carrier yet as there will be hissing and growling and could be a fight!!! It is best to let the new cat know where it can run to hide before you let them mix freely. There may be growling and hissing for some time, sometimes days, sometimes weeks, but keep intros short to start with, then put the new one back in her safe room and try again tomorrow or later in the day. Good luck!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Now that both of ours are neutered they are starting to like each other more! Sleeping closer together and playing together more.
They've never hated each other but never loved each other either but I think hey are learning to! 
Slow introductions (I tried to that but my cats had other ideas!) seem to work best.
Good luck if you be a new kitty!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If your cat really doesn't like any other cats I wouldn't push my luck getting another one.


----------



## Kellen (Jan 12, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> If your cat really doesn't like any other cats I wouldn't push my luck getting another one.


I would obviously go through the correct procedure in uniting a new kitten with my cat in hope that this would work.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Kellen said:


> I would obviously go through the correct procedure in uniting a new kitten with my cat in hope that this would work.


"in hope". It might not and then you will have a big problem. Seriously, you have a cat you know doesn't like other cats but you want to get a kitten that will grow into a cat?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Within my street there are over 10 cats and she gets along with one of them


Why do you believe she should 'get' on' with other cats in the street? There's really no reason why she should. At best I'd expect adult cats from different households to maintain an uneasy truce. I have a large number of cats which live together in harmony but not one of them would be friendly to cats outwith the household.


----------

